# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 December 2008)

We are only days away from the end of 2008 and it is time to start thinking about your entry for the first ASF stock tipping competition of 2009! 

The competition leader so far this month is TheAbyss who chose *PES*, which has achieved an extraordinary 169.66% return so far during December. Col Lector is currently in second place with *SGL* and is sitting on an equally impressive 129.73% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is the barry whose pick *BMN* has gone on to see a rise of 55.17% during December so far. 

The January stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Wednesday December 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## CoffeeKing (26 December 2008)

FMG thanks Joe


----------



## Green08 (26 December 2008)

Joe may I have TIM - Timbercorp Limited - thank you!


----------



## chops_a_must (26 December 2008)

ESG.


----------



## psychic (26 December 2008)

HFA, Thanks


----------



## pan (26 December 2008)

LNC Thanks


----------



## explod (26 December 2008)

GDR please Joe


----------



## jonnycage (26 December 2008)

mah please,  cheers,


----------



## TheAbyss (26 December 2008)

Have to stay with the CSG plays.

AOE thanks

Chops i would have taken ESG so good luck with that one


----------



## grace (26 December 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Have to stay with the CSG plays.
> 
> AOE thanks
> 
> Chops i would have taken ESG so good luck with that one




mmmm, I'll stick with the theme too...

WCL thanks Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 December 2008)

VBA please mate.

gg


----------



## Trader Paul (26 December 2008)

Happy 2009 Joe,

SHE ... has had higher volumes recently and has been forming a base, 
over the last month or two ..... with 4 positive time cycles in play for
January 2009, we should see a lift off the lows ..... 

Updated SHE chart, attached  below.

Happy trading in 2009 to all ... !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## justiceotp (26 December 2008)

BBI Please


----------



## Pommiegranite (26 December 2008)

TZL please.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 December 2008)

*EWC* - Energy World Corporation Ltd

Thanks Joe


----------



## YELNATS (26 December 2008)

CFE, could be ready for some improvement.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 December 2008)

AGO thanks Joe


----------



## drillinto (27 December 2008)

TAM (Tanami Gold)


----------



## doctorj (27 December 2008)

LGL please.


----------



## inenigma (27 December 2008)

Hi Joe,

I'll go with BMO if they come out of suspension before the end of the year.

If not, I'll stick with IPL.


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 December 2008)

BAU 

Looking like it will do well.

Cheers !


----------



## Aargh! (27 December 2008)

KZL please Joe


----------



## legs (27 December 2008)

ozl please


maybe they'll open terribly on 29th and bounce???


----------



## boiler (27 December 2008)

NQM thanks Joe
GO for Gold


----------



## Frankhalo (27 December 2008)

GBG ( Gindalbie ) for my first crack at it.

Thanks Joe

Frank


----------



## nick2fish (27 December 2008)

NDO pls Joe


----------



## Muschu (27 December 2008)

AXO please


----------



## Nicks (28 December 2008)

BBI pls joe. Cheers.


----------



## Nicks (28 December 2008)

argghhh someone saw the wonderful potential of BBI and my superb stock pick of last month and bet me to it.

In that case could I please select AIO.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 December 2008)

BDM 

thanks joe


----------



## son of baglimit (28 December 2008)

NMS

ta


----------



## 4eyesnb (28 December 2008)

HFA thanx


----------



## bigdog (28 December 2008)

MEO - thanks Joe


----------



## MrsJones (28 December 2008)

AGS please


Regards




MrsJ


----------



## ZzzzDad (28 December 2008)

*AGY* please.


----------



## thedave (28 December 2008)

CDU Thanks

Dave, The


----------



## jonojpsg (28 December 2008)

I may have a crack at BMN please


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 December 2008)

MOL please.


----------



## 0239666 (28 December 2008)

Hey Joe,

CNX please,

Thanks.


----------



## tigerboi (28 December 2008)

heg thanks joe...tigerboi


----------



## kolonel (28 December 2008)

COE for me thanks.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## Standrew (28 December 2008)

I'll give LYC a go - massively undersold
Cheers


----------



## Gabie (28 December 2008)

AAR the pick for me should be some exceptional news coming out of this junior miner.
Kind reg
gabie


----------



## resourceboom (29 December 2008)

MAE pls they're due some good news


----------



## Family_Guy (29 December 2008)

QOL, thanks Joe


----------



## Ashsaege (29 December 2008)

BSL, thanks Joe


----------



## roland (29 December 2008)

BBW thanks Joe


----------



## Stomper (29 December 2008)

BSA please....


----------



## rico01 (29 December 2008)

FKP for me Joe


----------



## wipz (29 December 2008)

HGO 
ty


----------



## 2BAD4U (29 December 2008)

GWT again thanks Joe.


----------



## swap1shoe (29 December 2008)

Hi Joe,

Havent posted on this forum before but here's my pick.  NAD.


----------



## sam76 (29 December 2008)

swap1shoe said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Havent posted on this forum before but here's my pick.  NAD.





Read the rules again, champ. 


AVH thanks.


----------



## Real1ty (30 December 2008)

IDL please Joe


----------



## noirua (30 December 2008)

SBM please Joe, thanks


----------



## legs (30 December 2008)

Joe,
My pick OZL has released a statement today saying they are extending suspension to february...

therefore may i please change to TOE ....

Thanks


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 December 2008)

CVN thx Joe  
Happy & Prosperous New Year to all.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (30 December 2008)

IMI thanks - chosen randomly from my watchlists.


----------



## kirtdog (30 December 2008)

JRL wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## JTLP (30 December 2008)

I think i'm gonna roll with LNC thanks Joe 

I scanned through but if they are taken please throw MEL up for me

Regards,

JTLP


----------



## white_crane (31 December 2008)

DIO - Dioro Exploration please Joe

thanks,
white_crane


----------



## Agentm (31 December 2008)

adi


----------



## ColB (31 December 2008)

LOD Please Joe


----------



## ALFguy (31 December 2008)

*BRM* please Joe.


----------



## muzzza (31 December 2008)

Hi Joe,

IAU please.

Thanks

Muzzza


----------



## CAB SAV (31 December 2008)

GNC thanks


----------



## rub92me (31 December 2008)

ADY please.


----------



## Gundini (31 December 2008)

EZL  thanks Joe.

Happy New Year!


----------



## white_goodman (31 December 2008)

ama cheers


----------



## Cartman (31 December 2008)

i dont do stocks but KMN thank u Joseph


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 December 2008)

I'll take MUN thanks Joe!!


----------



## Whiskers (31 December 2008)

*MDX* thanks Joe.


----------

